# Fastest Way to Increase in a Dearth



## jean-marc (Jan 13, 2005)

Wouldn't be surprised if he never got to tell how it worked out for him.

Jean-Marc


----------



## m0dem (May 14, 2016)

Lol, hence my 2nd title.


----------



## hex0rz (Jan 14, 2014)

I have a few others yards near me, i should try it out.


----------



## DavidZ (Apr 9, 2016)

hmmm, hijacking bees, as bad as bee rustling.
like the cattle rustlers of the old west when they culled a herd
of the calves without brands, the same thing, bees have no brands.
Rustlers would then brand the calves and release them back into the herd they
culled them from and when it was round up time the rustlers would claim the other ranchers cows
that had their brands.
evil...


----------



## hex0rz (Jan 14, 2014)

I wouldn't think it would work anyways. You probably couldn't get enough robbers to make a decent size. Let alone you don't have the proper diversity of bees to make a viable hive...


----------



## m0dem (May 14, 2016)

Btw, just for people to note, I am in no way saying I do this (cause I don't) or that other people should do it. Its just a joke/something to think about.
The reason I was thinking about this is because there is a big bee yard near me, and a its a dearth. Not fun with weak hives.


----------



## Andersonhoney (Jun 21, 2016)

We had frames full of honey stolen from hives once.went to lift boxes of honey , well what should of been boxes of honey. Surprised to see frames empty that a few days before had been full. Then my father observed that some of the frames had different staples as we had all hand nailed frames back then.someone had come in swapped our full frames for there old diseased frames.
That's honey rustling not bee rustling. Funny now, not so funny then.


----------



## m0dem (May 14, 2016)

Andersonhoney said:


> someone had come in swapped our full frames for there old diseased frames.


That would be alot of work.
How much did you lose?


----------



## Andersonhoney (Jun 21, 2016)

There was only about 70 hives there, and they hit about half of them. Just took the capped frames and replaced them with old, old frames, some of which we soon realized had AFB on them. So the stolen honey was the least of the problem. A long time ago now.... probably mid 1980, s.
Someone should start a thread about bad times beekeeping.


----------



## DavidZ (Apr 9, 2016)

wow stolen frames, read stories about that, 
someone close to you was scamming on you watching. 
Knew what was up.
That takes planning, and time scoping out your yard.


----------

